# cant install soundcard drivers on dell inspiron 1300 laptop with win xp



## CARLO1231 (Jan 15, 2008)

i have put win xp on a dell inspiron 1300 laptop. when i try to add the drivers from dell website for the soundcard.the sound card is sigmatelhd audio. it wont work i have tried drivers from elsewhere but all dont work. when i goto device manger there is a question mark over pci device and video controller. im really lost and dont have a clue how to fix this i hope someone can help.

regards 

carlo1231


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

Go into the Device manager and uninstall the sound card then reboot. It should pick the card up and install the driver.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Carlo1231,
Was XP originally on this laptop. If not install the chipset driver of this link:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...INSPIRON1300/B130&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=
and then the video driver of the same link.
Do a full MS update. You may need he UAA patch.
Then install the Audio driver
Hope this helps.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## CARLO1231 (Jan 15, 2008)

tried both them guys still no luck


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hmm, Ok
Please run Everst under my Signature and post the results. This will give us a better idea of what is in this computer. Also Please check the BIOS and set it to Default values.
Did any of the drivers work? Did you recieve error messages? 
Was this a Clean install or an Upgrade?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## CARLO1231 (Jan 15, 2008)

yes this was a clean install and yes i do get error messages saying device object not present please reboot and run setup up. also having this problem with a dell inspiron 6400 and samsung np-r20. i checked bios setting there is no option to change settings of it and how do i get to my signature to do everst.

hope this helps

regards 

carlo1231


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Here is the link for Everest:
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html
Download, install and run Everest. Please Post the results.
When do you get the errors?
How are you installing these drivers?
We will only be working on the Dell 1300 laptop for now. I do not want to get you confused with the other 2 you are having problems with, OK?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## CARLO1231 (Jan 15, 2008)

i have done that evertest but how do i show you the report i have saved it. but i cant put a attachment on here? i installing the driver 3 different ways via device manger and add hardware and just opening the file and running the sigmatel setup file. The error message comes after it asks you to reboot the laptop.

hope this helps 

regards

carlo1231


----------



## CARLO1231 (Jan 15, 2008)

sorry heres the report


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

What is left as far as errors in the device manager? Did you get any errors while installing the Chipset driver or Video Driver? Is the Video working properly now?
Did you do a full Microsoft Update?
Thanks,
Bill


----------

